# Ok REALLY WHAT USE IS THIS ,,LATHE,, SHIPS LATHE ,, PITTSBURGH CRAIGSLIST



## Silverbullet (Apr 1, 2018)

I've seen these listed as ship LATHES , only single operation from what I see . But to machine what and where on a ship?? Artillery shell ???? Bronze bearings??? 
Enquiring mind wants to know ...
# 6532870227


----------



## benmychree (Apr 1, 2018)

I think they had to do with preparing shaft or rod packing for use.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 2, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> I've seen these listed as ship LATHES , only single operation from what I see . But to machine what and where on a ship?? Artillery shell ???? Bronze bearings???
> Enquiring mind wants to know ...
> # 6532870227
> 
> ...



Having spent most of my working life as an engineer on merchnat ships, I have never seen anything like this and cannot imagine what it could be used for, However I am curious. I hope you find out because I'd like to know.


----------



## FarmDad (Apr 2, 2018)

a search found this   https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/wwii-liberty-ship-lathe.63748/


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 2, 2018)

Downunder Bob said:


> Having spent most of my working life as an engineer on merchnat ships, I have never seen anything like this and cannot imagine what it could be used for, However I am curious. I hope you find out because I'd like to know.



I have had a chance to sleep on this question, and although it's true I've never seen one of these so called ships lathe. The name is rather deceptive as I'm sure those ships would have had a conventional engine lathe, and probably a good sized one, as do all sea going ships.

I have come to the conclusion that this device was a special purpose machine for finishing the babbit metal packings that were in wide use back then on reciprocating steam engines.

A number of packing manufacturing companies back then made a variety of solid and semi solid babbit metal packings for reciprocting engines. A.W. Chesterton and Garlock are two that come to mind, but there were many others.

back in the late 70's I worked for the local distributor of AW Chesterton, and I recall that such packings were listed in their catalogue at that time. Although I never had accasion to use them or even see them, I did learn about them, and apparently these packings were sold in many sizes often with a range of undersize ID's. so that they could be finished on site to fit worn shafts. I suspect that was the purpose of this machine.


----------

